
Maximum clique for massive sparse graphs - MordodeMaru
http://blog.biicode.com/maximum-clique-for-massive-sparse-graphs/
======
j2kun
Interestingly, even finding maximal cliques in small dense graphs is believed
to be too hard. For example, take a graph chosen uniformly at random from all
graphs on 1k vertices. We know that the largest clique has size roughly 2 log
n = 20 nodes with overwhelming probability, but nobody knows how to
efficiently find it with any nontrivial probability. The best we know how to
do is get a log(n) size clique using the greedy algorithm.

